# My peanut is on day 9 and fat!



## home-sweet-home (May 27, 2012)

Ok, first let me say, I know it is definitely a peanut. It has a bubble head, bulgy eyes and the small set back pointed ears. It is gaining weight though. I have had one other live 9 days, but it was fading by day 8. This one hops around with the other kits. If you looked at it by itself you would think it was fine, just an ugly hollands, but witht he litter mates and knowing the sign, it is a peanut. I wonder if this little one will be one of the rare ones that last months or weeks.

It may help that they are being fed by two moms. See we do a colony. I both does had 7 kits with 3 peanuts each. (the other five have died). I had another doe (not in the colony) only have one kit survive. One of the colony does had 2 doa, so I took her normal kits and put them with the one that had 1. I took her peanuts and put them with the other doe that had 7. (so 4 normals and 6 peanuts). The kits are FAT! And I have caught both girls in the nest lol. So I think the peanut has more of a chance to get food. The other peanuts died, one each day, so a few made it like 5-6 days. This one is hanging on and almost thriving.

Here is a picture.


----------



## brentr (May 27, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for showing the comparison.

Some questions, and I ask this honestly, is if the survival rate is only weeks or months, why let it survive?  I know nothing about peanuts, but if there is no positive long-term prognosis, why prolong the inevitable?  Or can peanuts occasionally survive and be healthy & normal?

Love the colors, by the way.


----------



## home-sweet-home (May 27, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> Great pics, thanks for showing the comparison.
> 
> Some questions, and I ask this honestly, is if the survival rate is only weeks or months, why let it survive?  I know nothing about peanuts, but if there is no positive long-term prognosis, why prolong the inevitable?  Or can peanuts occasionally survive and be healthy & normal?
> 
> Love the colors, by the way.


Well many breeders do cull them at birth. I am always afraid that I will mistake a runt (which has a chance) for a peanut. Most peanuts die around 3 days. I think letting nature take its course also helps mom get a better supply (since my peanuts seem to nurse, some dont). In the winter they add extra heat to the litter. Another reason for me is that we give our peanuts to a snake breeder. ( put them in the freezer when they die and when all the peanuts die, we give him the bunch), the longer it lives the more snake food, plus I have  given it a chance. We also cuddle and love on it so that it has a great life while it has one. Those are my reasons, I think everyone has their reasons.


----------



## brentr (May 27, 2012)

home-sweet-home said:
			
		

> brentr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said.  Thanks for sharing.  Nice to know they provide some benefit even in death (snakes have to eat too!).


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 27, 2012)

Whats a 'peanut' and why don't they live as long, if at all?


----------



## home-sweet-home (May 27, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> home-sweet-home said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my thinking. I even questioned raising a breed that I know will produce animals incompatible with life, but now I feel much better about it. It will save some other anumal that will be bread to die.


----------



## home-sweet-home (May 27, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Whats a 'peanut' and why don't they live as long, if at all?


In dwarf breeds, if they kit has a double dwarf gene it becomes a peanut and they cannot proccess their food. Their digestive track is underdeveloped. I think I read their brain was as well. Usually they die in the first 3 days. On a super rare occation they make it a few weeks or even months. But it is very rare. 

In a dwarf breed, the true dwarf carries one normal and one dwarf gene. If two true dwarf rabbits breed you will get 50% true dwarfs, 25% peanuts and 25% normals.


----------



## Luke0987654321 (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone got pics of older peanuts that survived a few months? what do they look like if they do survive?
I love the colours on those kits, what breed are they?


Luke.


----------



## home-sweet-home (May 29, 2012)

Luke0987654321 said:
			
		

> Has anyone got pics of older peanuts that survived a few months? what do they look like if they do survive?
> I love the colours on those kits, what breed are they?
> 
> 
> Luke.


They are holland lops


----------

